# All true apparently..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

These are "genuine" clips from Dublin City Council complaint
letters, to be sure. - so read and enjoy how Dubs put their thoughts into words

1. My bush is really overgrown round the front and my back passage
has fungus growing in it.

2. He's got this huge tool that vibrates the whole house and I just
can't take it any more.

3. It's the dogs mess that I find hard to swallow.

4. I want some repairs done to my cooker as it has backfired and
burnt my knob off.

5. I wish to complain that my father hurt his ankle very badly when
he put his foot in the hole in his back passage.

6. And their 18 year old son is continually banging his balls against
my fence.

7. I wish to report that tiles are missing from the outside toilet roof.. I think 
it was bad wind the other night that blew them off.

8. My lavatory seat is cracked, where do I stand?

9. I am writing on behalf of my sink, which is coming away from the wall.

10. Will you please send someone to mend the garden path? My wife
tripped and fell on it, yesterday , and now she is pregnant.

11. I request permission to remove my drawers in the kitchen.

12. 50% of the walls are damp, 50% have crumbling plaster and 50% are
plain filthy.

13. I am still having problems with smoke in my new drawers.

14. The toilet is blocked and we cannot bath the children until it is cleared.

15. Will you please send a man to look at my water; it is a funny
colour and not fit to drink.

16. Our lavatory seat is broken in half and is now in three pieces.

17. I want to complain about the farmer across the road. Every morning 
at 6:00 a.m. his cock wakes me up and it's now getting too much for me.

18. The man next door has a large erection in the back garden,
which is unsightly and dangerous.

19. Our kitchen floor is damp. We have two children and would like
a third, so please send someone round to do something about it.

20. I am a single woman living in a downstairs flat and would you please 
do something about the noise made by the man on top of me every night.

21. Please send a man with the right tool to finish the job and satisfy my wife.

22. I have had the clerk of works down on the floor six times, but
I still have no satisfaction.

23. This is to let you know that our lavatory seat is broke and we
can't get TV3, and the lounge which my husband just painted pretty
colours is black and white.

24. The old chook next door keeps getting into my yard and ****ting
on the paving.

25. My husband is having trouble with the plumbing, he has to get
up 5 or 6 times a night to relieve the cock.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: 

Much funnier when read with an Irish accent 8)


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

bognormike said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Much funnier when read with an Irish accent 8)


I wrote it in an Irish accent!.. :lol:


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Ah tub ee shore, tub ee shore


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Fantastic we cant stop laughing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Shur none of dat is true at all at all!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Excellent, my only surprise is that it apparently comes from Dublin, I am sure some of the students in my school have a similar high level of intellectual ability and write with equal clarity!

Thanks very much, :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------

